# أنواع الهوائيات - Types of antennas



## MBC.FM (19 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الهوائيات هي من اهم عناصر الاتصالات حيث تستخدم في الارسال والاستقبال لارسال واستقبال الاشارات الكهرومغناطيسيه 
والهوائيات عباره عن جسم معدني غالبا من النحاس او الالومنيوم حيث تقوم الهوائيات بتحويل الاشارات الكهربيه الماره فيها الي اشارات كهرومغناطيسيه تنتشر في الهواء بسرعه تساوي سرعة الضوء لتقوم ببث الاشارات الي مناطق استقبالها . 

*انواع الهوائيات

**للهوائيات انواع عديده اهمها:*

*1.ثنائي القطبيه - dipole*

هو عبارة عن سلكين من ماده معدنيه مستقيمين يتم تغذية كل طرف فيهما عن طريق كابل مزدوج وهو من اكثر الانواع انتشاراً ، ويجب ان يكون طول كل سلك مساويا لربع الطول الموجي اي يجب ان يكون طول السلكين مساويا لنصف طول الموجه . 

*2. الهوائي المقفول - folded dipole*

هو نفس نوع الهوائي السابق الا اننا قمنا بتوصيل السلكين ببعضهما وجعلهما مقفولين حيث ادي ذلك الي زيادة التيار المار في الهوائي الي الضعف مما ادي الي ارتفاع طاقة الارسال والاستقبال مما يؤدي الي ززيادة مدي الارسال او الاستقبال ويستخدم غالبا في هوائي التليفيزيون وبعض الاستخدامات الاخري . 

*3.احادي القطبيه - monopole
*
هو عبارة عن هوائي مثل ثنائي القطبيه تماما الا اننا نستخدم فيه سلك واحد فقط بدلا من سلكين وهذا السلك يكون مساويا لربع طول الموجه ويستخدم بكثره في اجهزة الاتصالات اللاسلكيه ونشاهده اعلي مباني النجده والاسعاف والمطافي والشرطه وذلك لان الشعاع الخارج منه يكون موازيا لسطح الارض مما يؤدي الي تغطية المنطقه الارضيه في مسافه معينه لذلك يستخدم في سيارات الشرطه واجهزة اللاسلكي وايضا في الارسال الاذاعي والتليفيزيوني .

*4. ياجي - yagi
*
يستخدم بكثرة في التليفيزيون حيث يوضع مع الدايبول او الفولدد دايبول عدة اسلاك اخري تسمي عواكس وموجهات فاذا كان طول السلك اكبر من الدايبول يسمي عاكس واذا كان اقصر يسمي موجه حيث يقوم العاكس بعكس الاشاره علي الدايبول ويقوم الموجه بتركيز الاشارة علي الدايبول وذلك لتحسين كفاءة الارسال والاستقبال .


*5.الهوائي الحلقي - loop antenna
*
هو عبارة عن حلقة من السلك تستخدم في الارسال والاستقبال وله مدي قصير نسبيا عن الهوائيات الاخري ويتم وضعه داخل جهاز الارسال او الاستقبال .

*6.الهوائي الحلزوني - helical*

عبارة عن سلك ملفوف بطريقه حلزونيه ون مميزات هذا الهوائي قدرته علي ارسال واستقبال مدي كبير من الترددات دون تغيير طوله مثل الدايبول ولذلك يستخدم بكثرة في الاتصالات ذان المدي الكبير من الترددات .


*7. هوائي البوق - horn
*
عبارة عن جسم علي شكل بوق من ماده معدنيه ويتم داخله وضع عنصر استقبال مثل المونوبول او الدايبول حيث يقوم البوق بتركيز الاشارة واعادة ارسالها الي مدي اكبر ويستخدم في الترددات العاليه وله عدة استخدامات وخصوصا في الاتصالات التي تتم فوق البحار .


*8.الهوائي الطبقي-dish *

ويستخدم غالبا في اتاصلات الاقمار الاصطناعيه وفي الاتصالات ذات التردد العالي جدا وفي اتصالات الفضاء وهو عبارة عن طبق معدني يقوم بعكس الاشارة وتجميعها علي بؤرته حيث يوجد عنصر الارسال او الاستقبال ونشاهده كثيرا في اجهزة الاستقبال من الاقمار الاصطناعيه حيث يتم وضعه اعلي اسطح المنازل .

*9.الهوائي الشريطي - micro strip antenna*

عبارة عن شريط صغير من ماده موصله يتم وضعه علي اللوحات الالكترونيه للاجهزة الالكترونيه وذلك لصغر حجمه وخفة وزنه وهو يستخدم في اجهزة الموبال الحديثه وفي الطائرات حيث يوضع علي جسم الطائرة وفي الاقنار الاصطناعيه ومركبات الفضاء .


​


----------



## يا اللة (1 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## يا اللة (1 أبريل 2012)

ممكن اعرف تاثير زياده التردد والفولتيهعلى الاستقبال في الهوائي


----------



## يا اللة (1 أبريل 2012)

ممكن اعرف تاثير زياده التردد والفولتيه على الاستقبال في الهوائي


----------



## جمال بلال (2 أبريل 2012)

*مشكووووور .. ادام الله عليك نعمة الصحه والعافيه*


----------



## mkk12m (26 مايو 2012)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shehabx (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر . *ادام الله عليك نعمة الصحه والعافيه*


----------

